# Flair's First Litter



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

The first of my satins is preggers. Flair is soo lovely shes getting bigger now so not long to go


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

that's really exciting I can't wait too - I lurve satins


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Flair is gorgeous. Definatly not long to go now. Satins are lovely.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aah! Can't wait to see the pictures of the pups!!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Well she gave birth last night I had a little peek this morn I think there are 5 but i dodnt get a close look and there soo small. Ill post pics in a couple of days let her and her little ones have some quiet time together, before getting the camera out


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

:gwavebw congrats on the new tinies!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

Sneek peek SShhhhh!!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

I have unfortunate news  4 of the 6 pups have died. when i Took the photo earlier it was only a sneek peek to see if she had given birth which she had. I had a vet nurse friend come round who wanted to see my other litter thats a week old which was fine but when we had another little look I noticed the pups were not moving at all but 2. Mum hasnt killed them and they were warm as mum has been trying to care for them but they were dead no obvious signs. Im thinking no milk as cant see mums nipples or still birth. I have no idea what to do now non of my mice have put me in this situation before what should i do ?


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw Im so sorry to hear this *hugs* Perhaps she was just a bit too small...I was a bit worried with her being so young and little. But sometimes these things just happen
Do the remaining pups not have milk bands then? Ive never been in this situ either so I hope someone a bit more experienced can advise you on what to do with them


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

This can be closed or deleted now 
Thanx


----------

